# New Empress Effects Pedal: The ParaEQ!



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Empress has it in the news section so I'm gonna take that as a sign I can talk about this pedal now. :food-smiley-004:

First: new and pictures of the pedal (blue!) from empress are here: http://www.empresseffects.com/news.php

I had a chance to use a beta version of this pedal for a few weeks and prior to the beta testing I had no idea why I'd want or need a parametric EQ. All I can say is: after having to give it back to Steve and Jay I've been in hard core withdrawl waiting for them to announce the production version.

Using it in my loop was like adding a whole other set of channels to my amp. Stacked on top of my clean channel I could go from a warm'ish Twin sound to a jangly sound using the box. With the OD channel is could tighten things up, smack the power tubes harder, or focus the mids like a knife.

I did some ultra-simple clips when I first got it to help with the testing. These two very simple clips are both recorded with no ParaEQ in the first half, then ParaEQ in the second half. Nothing else changes other than clicking the ParaEQ on. They aren't meant as pedal demos per se, they were recorded for specific testing purposes, but they do highlight the kind of radical changes you can impart on your sound with this ParaEQ pedal.

http://ian.coastpedalboards.com/sounds/eq/eq-test-1.wav
http://ian.coastpedalboards.com/sounds/eq/eq-test-2.wav

I haven't seen the final painted version until now and I have to say it looks superb.


----------



## Undefined (Feb 2, 2006)

*sweet*

Haha, I saw you post this on the gear page. Killer looking pedal. Nice clips too but the differences are hard to hear through my crappy computer speakers. Price?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Undefined said:


> Haha, I saw you post this on the gear page. Killer looking pedal. Nice clips too but the differences are hard to hear through my crappy computer speakers. Price?


Yea, I recycled my post content. Guilty as charged. :smile:

The price is unknown to me I'm afraid. I expect it will be around the same price as their tremolo pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks nice. I've been blathering for years that, for me, the ultimate tone-shaper would have two channels of semi-parametric like this unit has (and tone-shaping of an instrument does not have the same Q-adjustment requirements as tuning a room does), a bass shelving control (baxandall style) and a variable 2-pole lowpass filter to shape the high end. Of course, whining about it and sitting down and doing the work of drawing up the circuit are two different things. Congrats to Steve and Co for doing the hard work.


----------

